# Club 1852/range report



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I got my Club 1852 member card in the mail today. I just got my SW40VE Saturday:smt047.
But I bought my 686 back in june. So either they are very fast with sending that card out or really slow. 
I wound up at the gun range Sunday with it and 2 boxes of .40 185g. I hate to say that I wasn't as impressed as I thought I would be. The recoil was horrendous compared to my P345. That was the only surprise though. I put a Hogue Handall on it, and I didnt try shooting without it, could that make some difference with the felt recoil? I did like the feel of the gun and the trigger pull isnt as bad as I thought it would be after reading all the complaints about it here and on other forums. It is definitely liveable and I think easier the my 686 was in DA. Overall it is definitely a keeper, but I still like my Ruger P345 better.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The hogue grip on the gun should have made it a bit better. So, don't take it off.

Depending on the gun, a 40 can be a bit of a bear. I personally am not into that caliber - I like 9mm just fine. Congrats on the new gun


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Triton I got me one of them too about 11/2yrs ago. The kids were all raving about them tupperware guns so I got one. I like the feel of it, and the balance. Nice to have them 17rd mags that it came with too. I don't like that long hard pulling trigger. I don't use it for CC, but I do use it arond the house. The recoil doesn't bother me at all, but it is a little flippy. Good Luck.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I went to the store actually wanting a 9mm, but the guy talked me into a .40. However I am still saving money compared to .45 ammo. I think my next purchace will be a 9mm, I already have a list of possibilities.


----------

